# :: ECS Tuning :: Genuine Audi Q7 Logo Valve Stem Caps - $5.00!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Give your stock or aftermarket wheels a custom Audi touch with this set of valve stem caps.

From Genuine VW/Audi comes this set of aftermarket valve stem caps. These are aluminum caps with black gloss tops. Audi rings on the top of the set of 4 finish the look. A great way to cap off your stems with Audi style. Compatible with tire pressure monitor sensors.


*Come N Get 'Em* 

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits: 
Audi Q7 

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

